# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  The Brentrup Mandolin Registry

## Larry S Sherman

Hi Folks,

As some of you know I'm a big admirer of Johann (Hans) Brentrup's mandolins, and I know I'm just one of many happy owners of his instruments. With Hans' kind permission I'm launching a Brentrup Mandolin Registry. 

Inspired by the Mandolin Archive, which catalogs all the great Gibsons, Nuggets, Gilchrists, Dudenbostle, and Weins mandolins, the site is intended to document the artistry, beauty, inspired designs, historical replicas, and all of the little details that mandolin geeks love to pour over when they are ordering a mandolin.

Each entry is based on the serial number system that Hans used to identify his instruments:



There's a lot of good information in this label. It's an F5, signed on June 2009, and is the 218th instrument Hans built, and features a red spruce top. I'm particularly looking for the serial numbers, and would especially like to get photos of the inside labels whenever possible.

If you are a Brentrup owner, former owner, store owner, or anyone else with access to the serial number of a Brentrup, and with luck photos of the front, back, neck, etc and/or any specs please contact me either through PM, send an email, or leave a note at the registry and we can connect and get your mandolin listed. It's quick and easy.

Unlike Dan I don't have to track down thousands of instruments. Please join me in scouring the Earth for expired eBay listings, old Elderly listings, pictures on your hard drive, emails from Hans documenting the build process and agonizing wait, etc. I have access to all of Hans' posts here on the cafe, but if you own an instrument described here but have the serial number to add I would appreciate it.

Trivia is also appreciated, such as Hans' instructions on letting the finish cure, magazine or news clippings, etc.

Future ideas: 

Add a page for Build PicturesAdd a page for unidentified mandolins (_pictures but no serial numbers_)Show the development of James Tailpieces, which originated on Hans' instruments and developed over timeCreate a Brentrup Social Group here on the CafeAdd Videos and Sound ClipsMove the website from the free blog host to my own domainAdd a category for instruments that are for sale (_not many are_)



Thank you for your help.

Please note: The Registry is not generating income for anyone. NFI involved. No personal information from any owner is added to the site, and is not required to document an instrument.
Larry

----------


## Bill Van Liere

Hi Larry, I have an 03 Brentrup Model 21, I will be contacting you further. Do you remember Ellen the first Brentrup Queen? I have not seen her around here in years. She was later unseated by MandoBar (something like that) who might know how to locate her.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> Hi Larry, I have an 03 Brentrup Model 21, I will be contacting you further. Do you remember Ellen the first Brentrup Queen? I have not seen her around here in years. She was later unseated by MandoBar (something like that) who might know how to locate her.


I'm in touch with Mandobar, but I don't know Ellen. She hasn't posted since 2005...I think she was just getting married then?

Larry

----------


## Bill Van Liere

Yea married or something like that. 

I think she has/had two early A models.

----------


## Bogle

Correct....Elen left the rat race in the SF Bay area a few years ago. I was in contact with her for a period of time prior to my move to FL......she's a terrific person. She had 2 model 21's.....one of them being the only all-blonde that Hans ever built (he decided shortly thereafter that there would not be another). Hans built a 21 (it's labeled as a prototype) for me in '03, and (with the urge for another dose of Brentrup) in '04 I ordered a model 23, convincing him to build it with a natural top, with blackburst back & sides. The final product,  "Der Bogle", that I picked up in Sept. '07 is a truly unique and stunning masterpiece, with a tremendous voice. Subsequently, there has been no mandolin I have played that has appealed to me more, and I've been fortunate enough to play some great ones. My 21 prototype is a magnificent instrument in its own right as well.....to me they both are indeed "keepers".

Hans is a perfectionist, and he certainly built some outstanding mandolins. He and Maureen are two of the finest people on the planet, and I'm proud to be a friend of theirs.

One more quick note: I believe that "Der Bogle" was Hans' inspiration for the blackburst "Stealth" model that he later built.....I think he had a bit of the same black stain left, and liked the look!

----------


## trevor

I have one of my own and two for sale. And a few I sold in the past but I don't think I have serial numbers for those. I will send info sometime next week.

Apart from the obvious of great tone and workmanship the thing I love about Hans is his ability to produce classic designs and innovate, see my Eclipse V8 on my website. Its the only scrolled (you can't really call it an F5) mandolin I own.

There are photos of nine Brentrups on my website.

I am also hoping to get some of Hans' guitars soon.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> I have one of my own and two for sale. And a few I sold in the past but I don't think I have serial numbers for those. I will send info sometime next week. There are photos of nine Brentrups on my website.


Thanks Trevor. I linked directly to your Brentrup page from the Registry. You are one of the few stores in the world to have any for sale. I love your site. Next time I'm across the pond I'll stop by.

Larry

----------


## Mandobar

Larry, check Acousticmusic.org's museum database.  He might have some pics there of Brentrups he'd had.  I am into exams next week, but will try and get some pics to you.  I think I have some that Hans sent me when he finished up my Stealth.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Thanks Mary. I think I found an old link to your old webpage with some build pics, but there were a a lot of missing images too.

Today I added a beautiful F5-C owned by a forum member, and for the first time noticed that Hans had a different serial number logic in his F5-C's.



Looks like he started over with the month, year, then F5-C number. This one is F5-C 60809, which is June, 2008 nbr 9.

Another forum member noticed that the F-Holes of 1208201-RR  appeared shifted forward, which could designate it as a prototype for the eventual PML. Not sure if this observation is accurate, but it shows that having this information in one searchable place really helps you to be able to see the evolution of designs and differences between models.

I'm consistently amazed when I get each new registry at how beautiful these mandolins are!

Larry

----------


## Bill Van Liere

Larry- Elderly had a 21 last fall that sold sometime since.

you go dataman

----------


## Bill Van Liere

Just remembered the guys handle: Flowerpot, from SC. Thinkin he has a 23 named "The Rat." Also thinkin he had a mando gathering that Hans attended.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> Larry- Elderly had a 21 last fall that sold sometime since.


Yes, it's sitting next to me.  :Smile: 

Larry

----------


## Manfred Hacker

I have arguably the last custom mandolin Hans made and will send you info some time.
You can hear it here, for example:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChtDDRp35YE

It is a stealth with German spruce top.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> I have arguably the last custom mandolin Hans made and will send you info some time.
> You can hear it here, for example:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChtDDRp35YE
> 
> It is a stealth with German spruce top.


Nice video and nice playing. I look forward to adding the details to the registry. What is the serial number? If yours is the last, I would be very interested to know the final build total and month/year.

I have 18 instruments documented so far. I'm guessing I have another 180 to go?

Larry

----------


## Jim Garber

As noted on a few other threads, I have the A4C that is on Hans' site. It is one of the best sounding oval holes I have ever played.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> I have two for sale. I will send info sometime next week.


Trevor got me the info for the two for sale in his shop: a PML and an Eclipse _(the first Eclipse in the Registry)_.

Now I just need 8K and a plane ticket to bring the Eclipse home...



Larry

----------


## Manfred Hacker

> I have 18 instruments documented so far. I'm guessing I have another 180 to go?
> Larry


*No, 239*

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> As noted on a few other threads, I have the A4C that is on Hans' site. It is one of the best sounding oval holes I have ever played.


It's a stunning instrument Jim. I just added it. Gorgeous snakehead!







Larry

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> *No, 239*


Thanks Manfred. I have 24 documented now...but apparently another 215 to go.

Larry

----------


## Mandobar

Larry, this is my Stealth, which was the first "production" Stealth after the prototype.  As you see, it has a one piece back.

http://mandobar.com/mystealth.htm

these pics are from Hans.  Just as he was about to ship.

----------


## Mandobar

Steve Miklas at acousticmusicworks.com had a few that he has sold.  Look through his website.  I know my 23v is in the sold section and my L21 is there also, with a nice pic of Charlie Rappaport playing it.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> Larry, this is my Stealth, which was the first "production" Stealth after the prototype.  As you see, it has a one piece back.
> 
> http://mandobar.com/mystealth.htm
> 
> these pics are from Hans.  Just as he was about to ship.


Thanks Mary. I put up those pics and a couple from an old thread from 2006.

If you get the serial number I'll add the details.

Larry

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I didn't realize it until Jim mentioned it, that the "_C_" in Hans' model numbers stands for "_Classic_", usually vintage Gibson inspirations. I just added a beautiful F4C to the Registry.

Crazy beautiful!



Larry

----------


## Fred Keller

You need to get hold of Rob Coleman too--he used to hang around here from time to time.  Rob's on Facebook, might still have a handle here but I don't know it, and also plays with Bill Geezy and the New Deal in the Twin Cities.  He used to have 2-3 Brentrups.  Bruce Bernhardt, another MN boy, now has 4 I think:  2 F's and 2 A's.  I've emailed him and told him about the registry

----------


## John Duncan

I went to a pickin party last night and there were TWO  Brentrup F-5C's! They were awesome, too!

----------


## trevor

Here's my Eclipse V8, waiting for my camera to charge to get a photo of the serial number.

----------


## sgarrity

Hans sure did make some nice mandolins.  I played a PML recently and it is one serious F5.  I'll see if I can dig up the pics of the two that I owned.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> Here's my Eclipse V8, waiting for my camera to charge to get a photo of the serial number.


Exceptionally beautiful Trevor! I added it, but the serial number will make a big difference. Is it the only Eclipse V8?

Larry

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> I went to a pickin party last night and there were TWO  Brentrup F-5C's! They were awesome, too!


Hi John,

I would love to track down the serial numbers. If you know the players let them know about the registry, or jot down the numbers if you can. A typical F5-C number should look like "_F5-C 60809_"

Thanks, Larry

----------


## trevor

As far as I know its the only V8, but Hans did work hard to persuade me that this, even more squashed version, was the one to go for not the same as the earlier one - and I'm glad he did - therefore there may have been a previous version... The sound is remarkable, I am not one - usually - for saying that a particular maker or brand has an identifiable sound but with Hans I think this is the case. Of course its hard to describe but here goes... its.. creamy is the word that comes to mind.. in the mid range, very rich and full but with great definition ans separation.. help..

----------


## danb

Looks nice Larry, keep at it!

----------


## trevor

Two more photos.

----------


## Jeffff

I want that mandolin. I know, I know...but I still want it.

----------


## Wesley

I own a fairly standard A model. A 21. Serial # 406114 I.  It's a dark chocolate brown with a radiused fretboard. It's my only mandolin with a pickup installed. And yes I love it. I received it on May 17th of 2006 and it's a keeper. I haven't played it a lot this year since I got my F from Will Kimble - but I can't imagine selling it.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Hi Trevor,

Fascinating! Looks like 810256, which would mean signed August, 2010, 256th instrument Hans built. If that sounds right you now hold the record for last mandolin built until someone else steps forward to refute your title. You got Hans at the absolute peak of his skills.

Do you know the tone woods? I would guess Italian Spruce and maybe Sugar Maple? 

Larry

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> I own a fairly standard A model. A 21. Serial # 406114 I.  It's a dark chocolate brown with a radiused fretboard. It's my only mandolin with a pickup installed. And yes I love it. I received it on May 17th of 2006 and it's a keeper. I haven't played it a lot this year since I got my F from Will Kimble - but I can't imagine selling it.


Hi Wesley,

I also own a rather plain M21, and love it too. It also has a pickup installed (K&K Twin). 

Would you happen to have any pictures of the mandolin and the inside label?

I have added the serial number to the registry with a few details from your older threads, but would love to see any pics you might have too. Nothing is too small. Build pics are sweet too.

Best, Larry

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> Looks nice Larry, keep at it!


Thanks Dan.You were right about the hard work part, but it's great meeting other owners and fans of Hans' instruments. Thanks for the advice.

Larry

----------


## John Duncan

> Hi John,
> 
> I would love to track down the serial numbers. If you know the players let them know about the registry, or jot down the numbers if you can. A typical F5-C number should look like "_F5-C 60809_"
> 
> Thanks, Larry


Larry,

I told 'em all about it. They both live here in Asheville. They said they were going to take a look. 

John

----------


## Wesley

Larry - I lost my build pictures when I moved from Texas to Georgia. I'll look around for some finished photos.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I've been getting some great responses from Brentrup owners, and many are still gathering photos and serial numbers. Hans is happy.

I've also been updating a lot of instruments, such as this A2C Snakehead.



If you are an owner or have information on Brentrup serial numbers, build pics, new pics, etc please don't hesitate to reach out.

Larry

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I have added some content to a really beautiful instrument, DLC 7236-3 (Distressed Lloyd Nbr 3), owned by a Cafe member.





This was the third of Hans' "Lloyd" mandolins. I think nbr 5 was actually an A5, but I need the serial number and a chat with Hans to be sure. This one is distressed, and really has the vintage Loar look.

Larry

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Today I had attended a mini Brentup tasting and got some nice new photos of M23 805103-I.



I also posted a new entry of Stealth V6 711257-G, signed July 2011. This beautiful mandolin, number 257, is quite likely the last custom mandolin that Hans built. It's a stunner!





More to come in the coming weeks. Thanks to everyone for their help documenting these exquisite instruments.

Larry

----------


## Lee

Mine is the Model 20 Proto. Number 50337-I. It's an A-style, oval hole with the more modern raised neck meeting the body at the 12th fret.  I do believe this mandolin is the prototype of this model. I'll post photos.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> Mine is the Model 20 Proto. Number 50337-I. It's an A-style, oval hole with the more modern raised neck meeting the body at the 12th fret.  I do believe this mandolin is the prototype of this model. I'll post photos.


Thanks Lee. I added your details, and look forward to the pictures, especially if you can get a shot of the inner label.

Do you know what kind of maple was used for the back?

Best, Larry

----------


## trevor

The black one above looks like the Stealth V3 that I sold a few years ago, I think it was my first Brentrup. Its still on my website.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> The black one above looks like the Stealth V3 that I sold a few years ago, I think it was my first Brentrup. Its still on my website.


Yes, both are blackbursts, and look very cool. The V3 had different points, headstock, and tailpiece cover. Manfred's is a Stealth V6. I actually updated your Stealth V3 last night with Hans' original pictures.

Larry

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I've been hearing from more owners...so great to meet folks that love their mandolins so much. Please reach out if you have an undocumented mandolin to add to the site.

This morning I added Donnie's PML. The Registry entry includes some awesome build photos.



Another really cool addition is this Blackface M23V.



It's tempting to think of an artist's career as a simple progression, but I prefer to think of Hans' builds as phases or periods. Many consider his Lloyd models (later the F5C) as his crowning achievement. But as one of the many M23V owners (obviously biased) I would argue that the PMLs, Lloyds, and F5Cs represent Hans' perfection of Gibson Loar replicas, while his M23V was the fulfillment of his vision of the ultimate F5. The M23 featured the integrated scalloped sweep from the pickguard through the extension, as well as other details that are quite different from his Loar replicas.

Of course you also have the Stealth and Eclipse models, which represent his willingness to experiment and take chances with both color and design. To me the Eclipse is the most beautiful mandolin design ever created (and I'm a big fan of both Zeidler and Monteleone).

Larry

----------


## Steve-o

> Yes, both are blackbursts, and look very cool. The V3 had different points, headstock, and tailpiece cover. Manfred's is a Stealth V6. I actually updated your Stealth V3 last night with Hans' original pictures.
> 
> Larry


That Stealth V3 is the coolest mandolin on the planet!  I had serious MAS when Hans first posted the build pics.  I've yet to see any custom build that grabs me like it does.  Thanks Larry for compiling Han's beautiful works of art.  Such treasures.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

One of the cool things about gathering this info is seeing the wear and tear and various owner modifications, from adding new fretboards with block inlays, to adding different bridge saddles, tuners, etc.

Tonight I replaced the generic Gibson-style tailpiece on my M21 with a new Bill James TP:





It has a K&K Twin installed, and the James was a perfect fit around the existing endpin jack. Works much better too.

This recent entry, a great sounding M23V owned by a cafe member, is naturally distressed from being played regularly.



More to be added soon. Thanks to everyone and please keep 'em coming!

Larry

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I added some amazing photos and build shots of an exquisite M23V this morning:



This mandolin is top-of-the-line with Waverly tuners, James TP, and perhaps unique (for a Brentrup) snowflake inlay fret markers. The M23V represents the ultimate of Hans original take on the F5, and this one really nails it.

Another recent entry is "_Chewy_", an understated M21 with elegant looks and gorgeous tone-it's been a lifetime mandolin for the original owner.



Both of these mandolins are f-hole instruments with Italian tops. Hans felt that the Italian tops offered more complexity in tone then red spruce (which he called "_fundamental_"). German was his favorite, and I really love the tone of the German as well. My friend's Italian topped M23 has a tone like Mike Marshall's Loar to my ears.

As always, feel free to reach out if your Brentrup hasn't been listed yet.

Larry

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Hi Folks,

I've been adding some of Hans' guitars on the site recently.



His guitar builds are every bit as detailed and expressive as his mandolin builds. The guitars stay away from Martin and Gibson inspiration, and seem to stay within the old-time and finger-picking tradition, with Larson and Stella inspiration.

If you are a Brentrup owner (guitar or mandolin) and I don't have your instrument documented please don't hesitate to reach out with your serial number, pictures, and any stories of the build and/or other details. I hear from a lot of owners and folks buying/selling Brentrups, but know that there are still a lot of interesting mandolins out there that I haven't cataloged.

Larry

----------


## Jim Garber

I saw some of those guitars on The Podium site. They are pretty reasonably priced too.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Yes, Podium has two. But he built a lot of interesting guitars. I wonder where they are? I know so many Brentrup mandolin owners, but I don't know any of the guitar owners.

Larry

----------


## Jim Garber

Maybe the Podium folks can help-- perhaps post something on their site?

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Some nice pics to share, recently added to the Registry.



Larry

----------


## Larry S Sherman

This one is a very nice M23V



Larry

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year...and if you have a Brentrup that is not listed on the Registry please reach out and I'll add the serial number and pics for you.

Larry

----------


## Larry S Sherman

NFI, but an incredible Brentrup 3-Point M22 has just been listed at Acoustic Music Works. I added the details to the registry today.

The M22 was Hans' take on Orville's 3-point design. He experimented with where the neck met the body, and I've heard that this one sounds really great. Here's a pic of Charlie Rappaport giving it a spin:



The body is slightly bigger than an F5, and has the extra point, so it requires a custom case. The two I've seen have custom Calton mandola cases that fit perfectly.

Here are a few more pics:



I recently acquired my own M22C, otherwise I would be selling everything I own and a few pints of blood for this one.

As always, please reach out at anytime if your Brentrup is not listed in the registry.

Larry

----------

JEStanek, 

Jim Nollman

----------


## Jim Nollman

After reading this thread, I did a little research into modern builders experimenting with the 3 point Gibson shape. Maybe because I own a BRW mandolin, I ended up on Ben Wilcox (BRW) mandolin site, where I was surprised to notice that he, too, is building a three point that emulates the old Gibson 3 point. Notice that it has a loose scroll like you see on Monteleone mandolins. 

It would be interesting to compare the sound of this 3 point Brentrup with Ben Wilcox's similar instrument, and also to an old pre-teens Gibson. I have a feeling they will all sound very different.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> It would be interesting to compare the sound of this 3 point Brentrup with Ben Wilcox's similar instrument, and also to an old pre-teens Gibson. I have a feeling they will all sound very different.


I agree. I bet both luthier copies would sound different from a Gibson, and both would be right on target with the sound the individual luthiers were aiming for.

Larry

----------


## dcoventry

Larry,

I'm pretty sure that Brentrup 3 point was from Mandobar's collection. Boy, she has a good eye, and ear, to be sure.

----------


## Jim Garber

Han's three-point caused me to contact him for the first time. I just did not have the cash to burn and do not have it now either. I wonder how different it would sound from my A4C anyway.

----------

JEStanek

----------


## JAK

FYI, I have my Brentrup F5 2003 for sale at Schoenberg Guitars with pics of serial number at their website, if you wish to add it to the Brentrup Registry.

----------

Larry S Sherman

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> FYI, I have my Brentrup F5 2003 for sale at Schoenberg Guitars with pics of serial number at their website, if you wish to add it to the Brentrup Registry.


Hi John,

Thanks for pointing that one out. I have added it for you, and here are the pics:





Larry

----------


## JAK

Thanks for putting this one on the Brentrup Registry Larry.

----------


## terzinator

Hans' carved pickguards are the best, how they mesh so nicely with the fingerboard.

I mean, his mandolins are awesome, but what a wonderful detail.

----------

Larry S Sherman

----------


## Jim Garber

> Thanks for pointing that one out. I have added it for you


So, is this considered one of Hans' PML's? Looks pretty plain but I bet it sounds nice and the price is very enticing. Here is the *listing on Eric's site*.

----------


## Mandobar

no, he started making PML's a few years after that.  He also made some internal changes around 2005/2006 that really opened the tone.  My Stealth has much more presence than any of the other Brentrups that I have owned or played.

----------


## Jim Garber

So, Mary, what was that model termed and how was is different from the PMLs?

----------


## Mandobar

I think the voicing is different, Jim.  These were model 23's, the V at the end would mean the high trim level.  L was a medium trim and there was a C level which was basic.  Although he changed some of the designations as he went along, as the model 22C is a higher trim level in the 3 pointers.....so, as with Martin (guitars) there are changes that go with the historical line.

----------


## Jim Garber

Thanks for the code for understanding Hans's nomenclatures. I don't know why but I always get confused. Mine is fairly simple: A4C -- I assume classic copy of an A4. Not sure what the 22 and 23 mean. The 3 point is a 22 right so it has nothing to do with the year it is modeled on, right?

----------


## Mandobar

No.  The 23 is an f with f holes. Perhaps the registry should have a "key" which explains the models, etc.

----------


## JAK

The 23 on the Brentrup models indicates that it is based on a 1923 F mandolin that was made by a well known company, desired by many, but one that most folks cannot afford (including me).

----------


## Jim Garber

> The M22 was Hans' take on Orville's 3-point design. He experimented with where the neck met the body, and I've heard that this one sounds really great.





> The 23 on the Brentrup models indicates that it is based on a 1923 F mandolin that was made by a well known company, desired by many, but one that most folks cannot afford (including me).


So why does he call the 3 point the M22? There were no Gibson 3-points in 1922.

----------


## Mandobar

I thought of that too.  It was my understanding that at one point he was using the numerical 20, 21, 23 for model numbers.  At some point he stuck the 22 in there and it threw me off too.

----------


## JAK

Yes, at first Hans used numbers to indicate model numbers, and then the numbers evolved into cryptics. "Mandolin Security." "Cryptic" is/was also a Minnesota-based music group, so perhaps there is a link there. Go figure.... In any case, whatever the numbers are on your Brentrup mando you know you have a good one!

----------


## Larry S Sherman

A recent cool picture of a PML ("_Cruncher_") with a nice Newson for company:



Larry

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Jim Garber

Great, Larry! Congratulations. How is the tone on this newly acquired Brentrup?

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> Great, Larry! Congratulations. How is the tone on this newly acquired Brentrup?


No, not mine. "Cruncher" belongs to a longtime cafe mamber. I'm still arranging my new Brentrup.

Larry

----------


## Jim Garber

Whoops! I hope it goes well for you. While we are on the subject... so this is a PML, but is looks fancier than *this one*. What made this a PML vs. a full-blown RML (Rich man's Loar)?

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Larry S Sherman

The owner has a new fretboard installed (with block inlays). Might be the only Brentrup out there with them (can't remember).

Here's two more of "_Cruncher_"...one with the original fretboard and one with the replacement:



Larry

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> Great, Larry! Congratulations. How is the tone on this newly acquired Brentrup?


Hi Jim...you can congratulate me now.  :Smile:  Details here.

Larry

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Beautiful 3-point being played by Charlie Rappaport



Larry

----------


## Jim Garber

Nice to see that one in action. Sweet... it reminds me of the tone of mine or similar.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I listed a nice PML on the registry today.

Some pics:



NFI

Larry

----------


## fatt-dad

the 20 proto is heading to Richmond, Virginia!

f-d

----------

Larry S Sherman

----------


## Grommet

Glad to hear that it found a good home FD! Post a clip sometime when you can.

Scott

----------


## pheffernan

> the 20 proto is heading to Richmond, Virginia!


So the sniper is revealed! Please share with us your first impressions and let us know when you intend to release it back into the wild.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Today one of the few elusive yet amazing works of art know as Brentrup Eclipses has appeared out of the mists of Ireland on our very own classifieds.



I have updated the Registry entry with the latest from the current owner. If you're across the pond this might be your big chance (I have NFI).

Larry

----------

JEStanek

----------


## Charles E.

Larry, I saw that today and would love to see more detailed photo's.  A very cool mandolin!

----------


## Jim Garber

> Larry, I saw that today and would love to see more detailed photo's.  A very cool mandolin!


Larry put the detailed pics *here*.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Jim Garber

I was going to start a new thread but I never like to do that. I had downloaded the photos last month but did not see any threads about this *2002 Brentrup 23V*. This seller is about 45 minutes from me and I would love to play this one. I might even take a trip if it is possible to do so.  BTW NFI from my part.

I see a 2002 23V in the registry but it has an Italian spruce top that looks different from this one. And I see SN80221 and this one is 80220.

----------

Larry S Sherman

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Hi Jim, I think I just listed this one this morning on the registry (_work has had me quite diverted from managing the site lately_). It looks like a very nice one with red spruce top.

I expect that when warmed up this one would shake the walls.

More pics:



I haven't played this one myself. NFI.

Larry

----------


## Jim Garber

This *2002 23V* just popped up in the classifieds from Germany.

----------

Larry S Sherman

----------


## JAK

Have Brentrup mandos gone up, down, or stayed about the same in price these days? Haven't seen one for sale lately.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> Have Brentrup mandos gone up, down, or stayed about the same in price these days? Haven't seen one for sale lately.


Like any mandolin it depends on the model, condition, tone, and playability. But in general prices went down along with the US economy, but they have been steadily climbing back up again. I think bargains will be few and far between, although I recently missed out on a beautiful Brentrup guitar that was underpriced and incorrectly labeled on the bay.

I love my Brentrups and have no desire to part with any of them.  :Smile: 

Larry

----------

stevedenver

----------


## Jim Garber

> I love my Brentrups and have no desire to part with any of them.


I feel the same way. I had a hard road to get mine and it is my first and favorite mandolin these days.

----------

JEStanek, 

Larry S Sherman, 

pops1, 

stevedenver

----------


## stevedenver

As of last week, due to gigs and wanting stable tuning, im Running mine with TI starks, which have enough to move the top. Mittels just didnt.

My fav too, frets are beginnning to divot. Poor thing has a bit of wear, from me......

----------


## Jim Garber

Mine is this *A4C*.

I am using D'Addario Nickel Bronze strings. Before that I was using EXP74s. I like the NBs and use them on guitars too. One good think about this mandolin (among many) is the stainless steel frets which wear very little, of at all. I play this mandolin almost every day and  don't see any dents even in the first position frets.

BTW, is this one the only A4C Hans made? I see there were a few other oval-holed As but aside from the A2 the others were prototypes with hybrid setups.

----------

Larry S Sherman, 

stevedenver

----------


## pops1

> I love my Brentrups and have no desire to part with any of them. 
> 
> Larry


Me too, it's the one I will have to the end.

----------

Larry S Sherman, 

stevedenver

----------


## Jim Garber

Yikes! A *three-point* in the classifieds.

----------


## Mandobar

Price is a bit ambitious. Especially since that $14k one at Carters has been sitting there forever.

----------


## Jim Garber

Yikes, it must be Brentrup hunting season. Here's a *21V* in the classifieds.

----------


## usqebach

Yes, I saw that one (the three-point) as well.

I'm not close to having 15k to spend on a mandolin (though a Jon Cooper violin is an important item on my retirement planning checklist!), but I am torn between the notion that that 3-point is priced based on its scarcity (only a few made) vs the fact that that particular style of mandolin isn't in high demand.  I'd love it, but is it worth 3x the cost an old Gibson f4,  2x-ish a Brentrup F-5 (arguably), Hester F4, or even a couple thou more than the going rate of a Gilchrist F4.  I'd love to have that instrument, but I'd also love to buy it at 1/3-1/2 the asking price.

Anyway, it's nice that these things are out there, and nice that people (sellers) post pics of them to distract me from my day job!

----------


## Mandobar

I hate to tell you, Jim, but John Cooper has raised his prices.  I think they are well over $20k now.  

I’m not sure any Brentrup is going to see double digits.  It is going to depend on how badly someone wants the instrument.  Oval holes of any make generally sell at lower prices.  There's lower demand for these models.  Lots of folks selling off their collections, and getting a dose of reality these days.

----------


## Jim Garber

FWIW when Hans first showed pics of a three-point I asked him how much and back then (probably 10 years ago) he was asking $11K. That doesn't necessarily have any impact on the market price right now but that was what I remember.

----------


## pops1

> Yikes, it must be Brentrup hunting season. Here's a *21V* in the classifieds.


I am not sure anymore how long I have been playing my 21, but this is the only one I have seen for sale since I got mine, well..... some time ago.

----------


## usqebach

> I hate to tell you, Jim, but John Cooper has raised his prices.  I think they are well over $20k now.  
> 
> Im not sure any Brentrup is going to see double digits.  It is going to depend on how badly someone wants the instrument.  Oval holes of any make generally sell at lower prices.  There's lower demand for these models.  Lots of folks selling off their collections, and getting a dose of reality these days.


Hmm...talked to Jon in November, and that was his range.  I'm a few years away, so today's price isn't that relevant.

I can always work a few more years!

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> Yikes, it must be Brentrup hunting season. Here's a *21V* in the classifieds.


I have this one listed in the registry. Nice M21!

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> I am not sure anymore how long I have been playing my 21, but this is the only one I have seen for sale since I got mine, well..... some time ago.


I really like mine too. My M21 is a bit later:



Larry

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> I’m not sure any Brentrup is going to see double digits.  It is going to depend on how badly someone wants the instrument.  Oval holes of any make generally sell at lower prices.  There's lower demand for these models.  Lots of folks selling off their collections, and getting a dose of reality these days.


You have a good feel for the market and, of course, experience with the instruments. I think the only place double-digits will happen are Brentrup F5C models (Loar specs), F-hole mandolas, and certain Eclipse/Stealth style models. At least, those are the ones I would be considering in that price range.

I can say having owned a 3-point historic-spec Brentrup oval hole that it was a exquisite work of art-amazing attention to detail and playability. A 3-point like that absolutely is worth double-digits in luthier's time to produce, but it will be really hard to get that asking price in today's used-instrument market.

Larry

----------


## Charles E.

This M-23 V also showed up in the classifieds recently........

https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/121264#121264

NFI

----------


## Mandobar

> You have a good feel for the market and, of course, experience with the instruments. I think the only place double-digits will happen are Brentrup F5C models (Loar specs), F-hole mandolas, and certain Eclipse/Stealth style models. At least, those are the ones I would be considering in that price range.
> 
> I can say having owned a 3-point historic-spec Brentrup oval hole that it was a exquisite work of art-amazing attention to detail and playability. A 3-point like that absolutely is worth double-digits in luthier's time to produce, but it will be really hard to get that asking price in today's used-instrument market.
> 
> Larry


Not sure any of the models will command double digits.  The real issue is once someone sells any model from a builder’s portfolio under $2k it deflates the values across the board. That coupled with the fact that many collectors are divesting now, it becomes the law of supply and demand.  There are a lot of instruments floating around for sale right now.  Many we don’t even get to see.  There are also some great new builds going on.  Lots of choices if you have the cash. It’s all about economics.

----------


## pops1

> I really like mine too. My M21 is a bit later:
> 
> 
> 
> Larry


Larry that looks like a photo taken in Han's home. Is that one he gave you or did you go there and take a photo. Mine is newer still with a different headstock logo.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> Larry that looks like a photo taken in Han's home. Is that one he gave you or did you go there and take a photo. Mine is newer still with a different headstock logo.


Yes, that photo was taken by Hans. I was the second owner of this particular M21.

Larry

----------


## mtucker

I had one of Hans A model blacktops that I purchased from Mary. She may have the specifics, i think it originally came from acoustic music works. Believe it was Carpathian? It was a really great sounding mandolin, the neck (more c-shaped) just didn't fit me.

----------


## Mandobar

Mark, I bought that mandolin directly from Hans.  It had been on consignment at Greg Boyds but had sustained some damage.  My luthier was able to buff out all the finish checking.  I believe the top was adirondack.  The early A's had really tiny necks.  The F5 that I owned had a baseball bat neck, which no matter what I did or had done to it was never very comfortable for me.  It was fatiguing to play.

At the end of the day, you have to be comfortable playing the instrument, and like the sound that you can get out of it.

----------


## mtucker

> The early A's had really tiny necks.  The F5 that I owned had a baseball bat neck, which no matter what I did or had done to it was never very comfortable for me.  It was fatiguing to play.


Thanks Mary. Yes, now i remember that it was a very thin flat c-shaped neck. I don't recall losing any cash when I sold it.

----------


## pops1

My 21V has a very small C shaped neck and I love it. Makes it hard to play other mandolins with larger necks.

----------


## Jim Garber

My A4C has a chunky neck but not unbearable. I got so used to playing it that recently, when I took out my 23 Gibson snakehead it seemed much smaller. That Gibson, for me, has the ideal neck dimensions and if I ever commission a new mandolin I would want to luthier to duplicate that one. In any case, I prefer my mandolin necks on the chunky side—I remember playing one mandolin by a very respected luthier but I hated it because it was so thin, depthwise. I do mind the width and prefer 1-1/8" or narrowers at the nut. I have my RM-1 which has a wider 1-1/4" and can play it but I have to acclimate to the width.

----------

